# Pyranha Nano is here



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Pyranha Nano sizes-M,L

The Pyranha Nano Creeker takes all that they have learned over the years and blend it into a short creek boat with a playful nature, it has influences from Shiva, Jed and Burn that make for a super maneuverable, compact creeker with the ability to run harder lines as well as open up play potential. 
Aspiring creekers will find the Nano stable, easy to roll and playful enough to enjoy river features. Experienced boaters will get big fun in a small package Pyranha Nano Features ⁃	Progressive rocker ⁃	For super maneuverability and soft boof landing. ⁃	Full length rails ⁃	Engage quick turns and snap into tight eddies. ⁃	Stern volume ⁃	Keeps you riding high over features. ⁃	Compact size ⁃	Easy to transport portage and walk in. ⁃	Semi flat Hull for easy spins and surfing.
Mediums- Shipping Now


----------

